#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  SuperMemo UX Extreme English  2010 - Vocabulary Training - (Advanced)

## vanthodc

Features of the package:
* SuperMemo UX for vocabulary training, based on the SuperMemo method of repetition that has received numerous awards and whose effectiveness has been proven by research,
* over 9,800 words that are actively used by native speakers,
* comprehensive learners dictionary with definitions, synonyms, examples of use, illustrations and recordings,
* easy search and selection for learning of particular words according to:
* thematic categories, e.g. Language, Politics and government, Vehicles and transport,
* exams (CAE, IELTS, TOEFL),
* frequency in the language,
* common neighbouring words,
* selection of exercise types that let the user practise different skills, e.g. use in communication, correct spelling, listening comprehension,
* pronunciation trainer that analyses and evaluates the accent, intonation and other important speech parameters,
* free application for mobiles, thanks to which the dictionary is always within easy reach.
Content of the package:
* 9,800 words
* 59,000 exercises
* 12,900 examples
* 10 hours of recordings





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



See More: SuperMemo UX Extreme English  2010 - Vocabulary Training - (Advanced)

----------


## Jeet

Hi,
above links are not working?

Regards
Jeet

----------


## mazharshaikh

Jeet is right,links r nt working.

plz upload again.

thanx

----------


## vanthodc

Sorry everyone,
Now, I'm uploading to another better host.

----------


## vanthodc

Updated new links for everyone!

----------


## rahman

how can i open iso file....?? please tell me....

----------


## vanthodc

To open *.ISO file, you use UltraISO or Deamon Tool which you can search by Google

----------


## dennow

hi vanthodc. 
i've downloaded all the parts and the original file has been splitted to 001, 002, etc. What software should use to join the parts? I've tried hjsplitter and winrar to join the parts but both failed. Please a little help would be perfect. Thanks.

----------


## vanthodc

I used this software:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Have fun!

----------


## kishorekolli

thanks

----------

